# need help with hps light system



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 3, 2013)

hi guys been gone for a while had problems with my internet and it wouldn't load the site. ive been working on trying to switch my plants over to flower but im having problems. I had a big industrial shop light with a ballast on it that i planned on using to power my Hps light but when i got my hps bulb it did not work in it, and i noticed that there is a bit of a difference been the base of the hps bulb and the mh bulb provided. my question is is there a difference between the sockets of a hps and mh bulb and how do you growers who use both make them compatible with the same grow hood?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

Dont know pilgrem what yual tryin do but mh bulbs need mh socket and ballast just as hps needs hps sockets and ballast never try to mix them friend! Now I do hear yual can buy "special" bulbs that can be used in either or but never try em. Others smarted be along trail soon enough good luck yur trail walkin pilgrem but be safe!

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

some only run MH some only run hps, and some run both. i think u might have bought one that only runs Mh


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 3, 2013)

so am i safe buying any grow light hood then or do they vary based on types of bulbs?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

just make sure u get an electronic ballast. im 99.9% sure all electronic ballasts allow for MH & hps bulbs. magnetic ballasts are the ones u have to watch out for


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

sounds like you have a MH ballast and that wont fire a HPS bulb...is there any writing on the ballast?...what does it say...Bulb must match ballast...and if ya have a switchable ballast than there will be a switch on the ballast...but it sounds like you running a HighBAy light  like *Backwoodsdrifter*?....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> so am i safe buying any grow light hood then or do they vary based on types of bulbs?



Bulb must match ballast...tha Mogals(sockets)  are the same..its the plug into the ballast...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

4U keep keen eye and memory to boot 

BWD


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks guys  think youve got it all figured out for me i went and took some pics also. i took some pics of the mh bulb that came with the light and the hps i bought just to make sure i didnt buy an odd ball hps bulb

4u2smoke the ballast does say on the side of it Lamp type M59 and my HPS box says on it ballast info and for a 400 watt it is a S51 so im pretty sure those are the same thing and it is not compatible which kinda sucks i was hoping to save some money and not buy a hood and just use this which i already had but oh well guess i will have to veg for another week while i wait on a hood to come in the mail

this might be a stupid question but is a ballast necessary?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

4U got ya  Mighty luck yur trail friend yual in good hand 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

ohh yes a ballast is 100% needed


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks figured you need a ballast to support a larger bulb without tripping the breaker i just wish that i could make this one work because i dont have the time or money to get a new one


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 4, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> thanks figured you need a ballast to support a larger bulb without tripping the breaker i just wish that i could make this one work because i dont have the time or money to get a new one


 
I swears by my high boys pilgrem and grows me need without any trouble. Why aint it workin is the ballast shot? Is this what yur sayin or are yu sayin yual aint goin to use it because its mh and not hps? Not sure why you think its not workin cause these things take lots to killem. Like to help ya outs ifin I can

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2013)

If that light fires the MH, then it is a MH fixture.  I have never seen a high bay fixture that you could interchange the type of bulbs between MH and HPS. If you want to run a HPS in this type of fixture, you are going to need an* HPS conversion bulb*.  In addition, it is going to have to be the same wattage.

I have never really had much luck using those type of light fixtures--they are hard to cool and the light spread is poor with the type of "reflector" they have.  Many moons ago someone wrote a DIY on separating the ballast from the rest of the works and making it more like a grow light than a warehouse/stadium light.  I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

you can still flower with that...I would maybe throw in a couple red cfls...and if the temps get too hot..you can allways take that light apart and be able to have the Ballast(where heat comes from)  on outside of grow( called remote ballast).....ya know home depot sells the 250 HPS fixtures...even one those in with your light would be banging IMO...

take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

I looked for that thread as well for *Backwoodsdrifter*...If Im correct  *mojavemama *did this...I made a few in the past and if need be Ill make another for the site...I think the thread Im thinking of got lost in the crash:cry:

if anyone knows how surf the site its *TheHempGodess*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 4, 2013)

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw96ydwtq3s

here a video that will help to make that remote ballast...and like TheHempGodess said..ditch that round glass hood and make one...

hope this helps


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks guys all the help is much appreciated ive got a little work to do lol

backwoodsdrifter i went and checked out your setup again and was wondering what will you do to flower, will you switch over to a different hps setup or do you just stay with the same lights and go to a 12/12 schedule?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 4, 2013)

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> thanks guys all the help is much appreciated ive got a little work to do lol
> 
> backwoodsdrifter i went and checked out your setup again and was wondering what will you do to flower, will you switch over to a different hps setup or do you just stay with the same lights and go to a 12/12 schedule?


 
I just run same lights fur me veg and me flower just flip the time is all I do and I fills pouch every time pilgrem. Ifin this high boy be all ya gots dont be affraid of it cause yual soon learn its going to be yur best friend  Let me knows ifin I can be anymore help as this is the ways I be growin for some time now.

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, Like BWD said, you can flower your plants just fine with the MH fixture you have. It seems to me that the HPS does a better job in the end, but until you get the cash to do different, that light will suffice. 

But like Smoke and THG said, you have to make sure you get the plants situated to get the best use of the light(or cut away the reflective cone and make your own reflector from mylar covered panels), and you have to make sure you have good ventilation so that you remove the heat buildup from the light and ballast.

If you have any mechanical and electrical knowledge and ability, you would be best served to take the light apart and remove the hood, and separate the light socket from the ballast. That way you can connect a longer power cord from the existing wires in the ballast, to the light socket which will allow you to hang the light pretty much any way you want, and have the ballast outside the grow-space so that you can keep the excess heat from the ballast from building up in the grow-space.

I use Reflectix in my cabinets as it has mylar and lots of dimples to break up the hot spots. Its the same stuff from which they make the car dash covers that you put in the windshield to keep the sun from cooking the inside of the car. You can get it in2', 3' and 4' high rolls and make any kind of shaped hood you want by stapling it to a wood frame.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 5, 2013)

just saw this thread  that is a 400 watt  MH ballest i believe perfect for vegging  and using inbetween  HPS lighting i wouldn;t mess around to much with it  use it for vegging and be happy  as for other ballests  there are a ton on the market   at  stupid  crazy good prices  i just picked up a new  magnetic ballest  with  phillips bulb  and  a wing  for like 180.00      1000 watt  switchable  MH 0r HPS


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 5, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> just saw this thread  that is a 400 watt  MH ballest i believe perfect for vegging  and using inbetween  HPS lighting i wouldn;t mess around to much with it  use it for vegging and be happy  as for other ballests  there are a ton on the market   at  stupid  crazy good prices  i just picked up a new  magnetic ballest  with  phillips bulb  and  a wing  for like 180.00      1000 watt  switchable  MH 0r HPS




They know its a 400....


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Jan 7, 2013)

hey guys thanks for the help ive been busy trying to figure this all out and decided to just do it the right way and get an hps ballast and i am just going to build my own hood out of sheet metal i think that factory made ones are ridiculously priced and i can make one just as good as those. ive found an extra sun 1000 watt ballast on ebay right now for a good price but was wondering if you can run a lower wattage bulb like a 400 watt hps off of it? i would think you would be able to but thought i would ask the pros


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2013)

No you can't. Generally ballast matches bulb. Be careful buying used equipment man. In this game, it goes down on you mid flower, in deep trouble.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 8, 2013)

I really think a dimmable ballast is worth the money.  Check out Amazon and E-Bay.  There are many companies retailing new stuff on E-Bay.  Make sure you check people's reputation on E-Bay before buying.


----------

